# How long to drywall 2900 sq ft?



## joecaption

Crews I've work with could do it in about 4 days and it would be paint ready.


----------



## BlueBSH

joecaption said:


> Crews I've work with could do it in about 4 days and it would be paint ready.


so two weeks for two people with an ok amount of experience (did about 400 sq ft before on my own but took my time) doing about 110 sheets doesn't sound too far off?


----------



## coupe

2900 square feet,ceiling and wall space. if my math is correct?=61 12' sheets or 90 8' sheets. 3 guys who know how to hang and work together, should be able to complete hanging in 5 1/2-7 hours. 2 guys hanging the other measuring,cutting,glueing, and keeping floor clean. it's going to take 3 1/2-4 days to tape, coat, and sand it ready to paint. assuming, framing is correct, all nailers in, and everything is fairly square and straight? of course corner beads will take longer.

good luck


----------



## BlueBSH

starting to sound like it will take me more time to get the drywall downstairs then put it up :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

Without experience , the hanging will take you a while----the crank up drywall jacks are very helpful --but double or triple the time used compared with two pro hangers hand lifting a sheet to the ceiling.

Do you have a Roto Zip for cutting the openings or will you be premeasuring and precutting the holes?

That will add to your time----

Read up on hanging----butt boards will save you time----having a finish gun and spare 2x4s to quickly add missing blocking is a time saver----

A real drywall screw gun is a time saver----

Learning how to cut using a tape measure and a knife held to the tip will be faster and more accurate than a chalk line----

Keeping a drywall rasp in your pouch will make small adjustments quick--and keep all cuts straight ---

A drywall jack is faster than a flat bar and a block of wood for lifting wall sheets----


----------



## ToolSeeker

Not knowing what tools you have, or how much experience you have, or the lay out, how many angles you have, do you have long unobstructed runs or is it cut up. How good are you at finishing. This almost makes it impossible to give a good answer. Not really trying to sound like a smart a#$ but it will take how long it takes, worry more about quality than time. After you get going you can probably guess your time frame better than we can. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BlueBSH

well this is me (who has a little bit of experience) working along with someone who has a good amount of work experience in drywall... together we have all the tools, just didn't know if two weeks was what it would normally take for a job like this.. always good to have others opinions on things, if I just listened to one person's idea all the time I'd have lots of problems *lol*


----------



## paparocks

two weeks with limited experience....yes
three is a little ridiculous.


----------

